# CelebrityTypes Cognitive Function Test



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, that's different. Normally I score very high on the sensing functions and I have never gotten extremely high scores on intuitive functions before.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

INTROVERTED INTUITION 93%
EXTRAVERTED INTUITION 75%
EXTRAVERTED THINKING 74%
INTROVERTED THINKING 66%
INTROVERTED FEELING 57%
EXTRAVERTED SENSATION 52%
EXTRAVERTED FEELING 32%
INTROVERTED SENSATION 28%

Your most pronounced cognitive function is: 

*Introverted Intuition*

You have a deep and persistent intellect that tends to receive its impetus from hunches at the very edge of consciousness. More often than not, you tend to be brooding over some problem or possibility, attempting to encompass all possible and impossible views on it at the same time, and to weave them all into something greater. Hence you have it in you to be seminally creative by developing completely new perspectives on big questions that were commonly thought settled. As a person you are likely to be thought highly original, unusual, and insightful. However, you tend to lack the joy of living in the present, your mind always being somewhere in the future. Your most likely Jungian type is *INTJ* or *INFJ*.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the test may be a little off. My highest score by a long run was Ni and that is usually like my third highest. My results were Ni>Ne>Fi>Fe


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I got most dominant function - introverted Feeling.

In order:

Fi - 74%
Te - 69%
Ne - 69%
Si - 57%
Ti - 56%
Ni - 53%
Fe - 50%
Se - 44%


Put my top 4 functions together and I could be a pretty balanced INFP or ENFP.


----------

